# NFS exports not working



## bzz (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, i'm still missing something seems.
i have this in exports:


```
root@lenovo:/zdata/nfs/containers # cat /etc/exports
/zdata/docker_volumes -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/downloads -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/nfs/containers/syncthing-relay_config -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_config -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_podcasts -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_othermedia -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
```
(please note the # in the 3rd line)

I've restarted mountd + nfsd
When i check, what is mountable:

```
root@lenovo:/zdata/nfs/containers # showmount -e localhost
Exports list on localhost:
/zdata/docker_volumes              192.168.1.0
/zdata/downloads                   192.168.1.0
/zdata/nfs/containers/syncthing-relay_config 192.168.1.0
/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_config 192.168.1.0
```

And at the end of /var/log/messages i can see:

```
Apr 22 20:53:49 lenovo mountd[71732]: can't change attributes for /zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_podcasts: netcred already exists for given addr/mask
Apr 22 20:53:49 lenovo mountd[71732]: bad exports list line '/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_podcasts -maproot'
Apr 22 20:53:49 lenovo mountd[71732]: can't change attributes for /zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_othermedia: netcred already exists for given addr/mask
Apr 22 20:53:49 lenovo mountd[71732]: bad exports list line '/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_othermedia -maproot'
```

I've tried to rewrite both lines giving me those errors in messages, but it's behaving still the same. 
Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## bzz (Apr 22, 2020)

bzz said:


> Hi, i'm still missing something seems.
> i have this in exports:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, leave it. Fixed it with following export config:

```
root@lenovo:/zdata/nfs/containers # cat /etc/exports
/zdata/docker_volumes -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/downloads -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/nfs/containers -alldirs -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers/syncthing-relay_config -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_config -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic-podcasts -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_othermedia -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
```


----------



## bzz (Apr 22, 2020)

bzz said:


> Ok, leave it. Fixed it with following export config:
> 
> ```
> root@lenovo:/zdata/nfs/containers # cat /etc/exports
> ...


OMG, it's getting even weirder.

Docker was able to mount the booksonic volumes, but syncthing-relay was not. So the final exports file looks like:

```
root@lenovo:/zdata/nfs/containers # cat /etc/exports
/zdata/docker_volumes -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/downloads -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/nfs/containers -alldirs -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
/zdata/nfs/containers/syncthing-relay_config -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_config -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic-podcasts -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
#/zdata/nfs/containers/booksonic_othermedia -maproot=root -network=192.168.1.0 -mask=255.255.255.0
```

If somebody can explain me, why NFS behaves this way... feel free. i really don't get it


----------

